# taxidermy



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I realize that I may be asking this question in vane...but here it goes! I was wondering if there was anyone out there that might be willing to take a young artist under their wing and let me sit in on a couple of deer mounts to see and watch the basic steps and tools etc. of mounting an animal? I've watched many videos and think I've got the basics down and would like some real life study. I'm artistic and learn quick so if you are someone or know of somone (taxidermist) that wouldn't mind a spectator for a couple of days, please PM me. Thanks in advance for any response I might get.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You need to join our association and start coming to the jam sessions and competitions. Those are the best places to learn in an open forum.

Check out the "Come Learn From The Best" post.


----------

